
AI voices are now ultra-realistic. Can you tell if they are not real? - kundan2510
https://share.descript.com/view/472449ab-ba4c-4736-94bc-79d015d529af
======
kundan2510
I am one of the creators of the technology behind it. Please shoot any
questions you may have.

